# Do not use scratch wizard!!



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

Ughhhh! I had a few small scratched on the roof of my 2004 S4 from when I bought it. I looked around online for repair kits that didn't involve sanding. I heard nothing but good stuff from ScratchWizard so I bought it. Arrived today I thought I'd give it ago. 
The instructions state to first clean the area with an alcohol or glass cleaner. Easy enough. Then to apply "wizard putty" a thick red paste that sort of resembles bondo. Then use a hard plastic squeegee to move it into the scratch. The squeegee was very hard and poorly cut, pieces of chunk plastic sticking out everywhere just waiting to cause more scratches. I used it anyway (very carefully) and avoided any additional damage. Next is says to wait 5 minutes and then use a "scratch level" that looks and smells a lot like nail polish remover. You apply it to a soft paper shop towel that they provide (how generous) and vigorously rub away the excess leaving only the scratch filled with the putty. Now the important part, they include a really fine size 00 brush that you use to dip in a simple little bottle of touch up paint. Matched to my LX7Z Dolphin Grey S4. As soon as you apply it it dries. And leaves you with this:









Realizing that this was clearly a mistake I quickly went to wash it off, after some vigorous scrubbing it eventually came up. I only painted this one spot. But after washing and polishing my car here is what remains:










You can see the three spots where I prepared for paint. No amount of scrubbing or polish will fix them. 
I contacted the company and have yet to get a reply. I will update on this whenever possibly to tell everyone how the company deals with this. My guess is that they will send me another bottle of touch-up paint.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? Complete roof respray?


----------



## BugAudi (Jul 22, 2014)

Company is 100% better then I gave them credit for. I received a full refund and an additional $25 to have my clearcoat sanded (which still won't necessarily fix the problem). However. Still generous of them to do that. I think this product isn't intended for use by obsessive car guys. I have seen good results with it. It just went the wrong way for me.


----------

